

Online Credit Card Processing for Non-Americans - curiousgeorge

A similar question was asked about a year ago [http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=88263], but there weren't any useful answers and I'm hoping there is better advice to be had these days, since I am running into the same problem.<p>Short story: I'm running a BVI-incorporated firm with a corporate bank account in Hong Kong and am trying to figure out ways to accept online credit card payments. The business is completely legitimate.<p>I've looked at several of the service providers recommended in other threads, but they all seem to require companies to have US merchant accounts. I am not an American citizen and it isn't feasible for me to travel to the US to open a corporate bank account there in person.<p>Does anyone have any recommendations on merchant service providers that "get it"? Providing the necessary documentation to establish legal merchant accounts or fulfill regulatory requirements is not the problem. The problem is location.<p>Anyone have suggestions or advice?
======
nreece
Why not use PayPal?

Also checkout the Ask YC Archive:
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc81)

